# Independent Duty Corpseman



## Woodtownemt (Aug 15, 2016)

gello guys and gals 
I just finished a book recently which Briefly discussed IDC Corpsemen. I have become very curious and am wondering if anyone has any current knowledge with them. Can you do it reserve?, average deployment length, but more importantly what is the bread and butter? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dutemplar (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm army, and it's "corpsman."  Unless you're in mortuary, in which case "corpseman" may be appropriate... 

Long answer, short version.  It's for more senior medical corpsman, figure four years experience and four years committment, who want (and have a need to be) more independent as a medical provider. 

You "could" be reserves, but likely after 8ish years active service.

http://www.med.navy.mil/sites/nmotc/swmi/pages/idcprerequisites.aspx


----------



## Woodtownemt (Aug 18, 2016)

Thank you for the reply. My apologizes for the misspelling.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 18, 2016)

Air Force also has IDMT's if you are just exploring what is out there right now.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Sep 3, 2016)

Woodtownemt said:


> gello guys and gals
> I just finished a book recently which Briefly discussed IDC Corpsemen. I have become very curious and am wondering if anyone has any current knowledge with them. Can you do it reserve?, average deployment length, but more importantly what is the bread and butter? Thanks in advance.


Basic requirements are E-5 and above as an HM. School is a year long.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

